# RIP "Hobo" one of the greatest



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I only saw Hobo on TV, but oh my, he's always been my favorite. Godspeed sweetheart. My prayers and condolences to all who love him.

How wonderful for you to have one of his grand-dogs!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! I know he'll be sorely missed. RIP sweet Hobo!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sad day because he will be missed by so many!! He was such a great example of the breed. Rest in peace beautiful boy!


----------



## Thegoldenclaa (Dec 16, 2011)

That is sad. He is our Ella's grandpa too.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

My condolences go out to Beth, his owner. I got to see him on Sunday, and he just wasn't doing good. RIP Big Boy, you will be missed by all. Such a wonderful representation of our great breed.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

RIP wonderful boy!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry. I mailed a deposit today for a pet cemetery plot. Hope I don't need it any time soon.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Hobo no. He's Maddie's dad.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

RIP HOBO- Watch over your offspring and loved ones


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

This news made me so sad... so many of us have Hobo kids and grandkids (including my Kira). He left a wonderful legacy that will live on... my heart goes out to Beth.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hobo*

Rest in peace, sweet Hobo!!
I love HOBO'S NAME!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Run free sweet boy. He was a lovely dog.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

So sad. I saw it on my breeders fb page. He was one of our Zeke's grandpas too.

Watch over your puppies, Hobo! You will be missed!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Godspeed beautiful Hobo.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw Hobo and Beth last weekend. He was so beautiful, with his lovely white face. He looked tired and had eyes only for Beth. RIP, Hobo. I know that this is going to be very hard on Beth-she loved that dog so very much!


----------



## rallydox (Apr 14, 2010)

Blessings and Peace to Beth!

He was an amazing dog who gave much to our beloved breed!

Donna, Kelsey and granddaughter Gracious Glds Magical Touch RA


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

RIP sweet Hobo....run free at the bridge


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great dog, a huge loss, heaven won this time.
Run free, play hard, sleep softly sweet Hobo.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

How very sad - Ryder was Quinn's grandpa on his paternal side and Hobo was Quinn's grandpa on his maternal side. Those two great boys gave me my sweet and great boy, Quinn. Quinn is honestly the sweetest, calmest boy I could imagine. He's a lover, through and through.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Rest in peace Hobo!


----------

